# Chispero con cdi de ciclomotor



## maxi01 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola amigos quiero comentarles que quiero hacer un chispero con un cdi de una moto
este es un esquema de como funciona en una moto.







que me recomiendan para remplazar el captor? osea algo que genere ese mismo pulso que que hace el captor junto con el volante.

lo que no se bien que tipo señal sera ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2013)

¿ Para que cosa quieres este artefacto ?


----------



## maxi01 (Oct 10, 2013)

para ahcer un chispero para la cocina  del taller


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2013)

maxi01 dijo:


> para ahcer un chispero para la cocina  del taller



Tienes algunas decenas de posibilidades mucho mas sencillas que lo que estas planteando.

Busca en el Foro Taser y/o caja de toques.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 10, 2013)

> para ahcer un chispero para la cocina  del taller


como dice fogonazo hay alternativas mas simples, busca en el foro, te dejo otra idea...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/probador-bobina-encendido-automotor-12-v-65276/


----------

